# New Camera Demanded a Model!



## Nebular (Dec 28, 2010)

The new camera demanded a model, and Norman "volunteered" (read: was bought off with some meal worms).[attachment=2:1jyseong]9 Months - Waking Up 1.JPG[/attachment:1jyseong][attachment=1:1jyseong]9 Months - Waking Up 2.JPG[/attachment:1jyseong][attachment=0:1jyseong]9 Months - Waking Up 3.JPG[/attachment:1jyseong]


----------



## Nebular (Dec 28, 2010)

[attachment=2:2tpikwfb]9 Months - Waking Up 4.JPG[/attachment:2tpikwfb][attachment=1:2tpikwfb]9 Months - Waking Up 5.JPG[/attachment:2tpikwfb][attachment=0:2tpikwfb]9 Months - Waking Up 6.JPG[/attachment:2tpikwfb]


----------



## Nebular (Dec 28, 2010)

[attachment=0:10i77mis]9 Months - Belly.JPG[/attachment:10i77mis]


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

We all know you bought that camera just to take pictures of Norman. :lol: Great photos of a very handsome model.


----------



## DexterTheHog (May 22, 2011)

that belly shot is just too cute!!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Nancy said:


> We all know you bought that camera just to take pictures of Norman. :lol: Great photos of a very handsome model.


 :lol: :lol: 
That's enough reason, in my opinion, to buy anything!!

Norman is super-cute!! I love the pictures!


----------



## ProjectParanoia (Jan 27, 2010)

I bought a camera just to get pictures of Delia XD

I love the tummy picture! And the one right before it! Those are my favorites


----------



## panda (May 23, 2011)

the tummy one is soooo cute! great pictures


----------



## Rainy (Jul 27, 2011)

OH! Love the pictures! Norman is very handsome  It looks like he knows it too! :lol:


----------



## ReginasMommy (Apr 13, 2011)

Norman is so handsome! I'd better not let Regina see those pics... :lol:


----------



## hercsmom (Jul 6, 2010)

Work it Norman!

Those pics are super cute, he is just adorable!


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

I posted a comment yesterday but I see it didn't stay. :? 

Pretty much all I said was: OMG! He is SO frickin' cute.


----------



## shortnerdy (Jul 3, 2011)

I just wanna blow raspberries on that belly lol don't tell Sheldon


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

The tummy picture is my favorite too! What a cutie pie. 

I'm thinking about buying a new camera just to take pictures of Milly :lol: Nothing wrong with obsessive picture taking of your hedgie/s!


----------

